# best 2.1 speakers under 3k



## vinayan (Mar 16, 2011)

Hi all..i need a new 2.1 speaker system to go with my new computer..pls suggest the best model..


----------



## desiibond (Mar 16, 2011)

Check VS4121


----------



## d3p (Mar 16, 2011)

@OP: Altec Lansing VS4121 for 3k is a good choice.

If you can push your budget a little bit around 3.6k then Creative T6160 5.1 or T6100 5.1 is available.

IMO T6100 is a decent 5.1 with average build quality & warranty.


----------



## vickybat (Mar 16, 2011)

Vs 4121 is not available anymore. My brother wanted to purchase one recently and couldn't find one in all pune and mumbai. Neither a single online shop had stock and nor they could arrange one. Even i didn't find one in my city.

So he had to settle for vs4621 instead. He was *tasamono* a member of this forum.


----------



## vinayan (Mar 17, 2011)

i found one 4121 here online..but not sure if it is in their stock..
*techshop.in/store/altec-lansing-vs4121-speaker-buy-online-india-p-1470.html?utm_source=shopmania&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=direct_link

VS 4121 has good reviews everywhere..but 4621 does not have that much good reviews..

@d3p5kor - there is not enough room for 5.1 system..space is limited..


----------



## MegaMind (Mar 20, 2011)

Dont ever go for VS4621.....
Waste of money...


----------



## vinayan (Mar 21, 2011)

@mailme.manju-what is the other alternative?


----------



## MegaMind (Mar 21, 2011)

Edifier C2 plus - 3.5K

2.1 Multimedia Speaker System - C2 Plus | Edifier

A bit more than ur budget, but worth a lot...


----------



## vinayan (Mar 21, 2011)

i guess it will be hard to find a store in Kochin for Edifier..any online stores got this?


----------



## noob (Mar 21, 2011)

get creative speakers..they are gr8 when it comes to Audio Quality.


----------



## MegaMind (Mar 21, 2011)

vinayan said:


> i guess it will be hard to find a store in Kochin for Edifier..any online stores got this?



Online stores are overpriced for this speakers... If possible get from any other city....
They are a gr8 2.1s its worth it...

@talktoanil new model creative are bad too....
Inspire 2500 was a gr8 product of creative....


----------



## sandynator (Apr 12, 2011)

I totally agree with choice of EDIFIER C2 @ 3500 INR [Price in Dec 2010 may get it for less ] in mumbai definately better than AL VS 4121 ......


----------

